# Các diễn đàn khác > Voucher, Khuyến Mãi >  Đại lý vé tham quan landmark 72 Keangnam- Hạ Giá

## trinhbaongan

*Ms Phượng: 0978978704, 0977390391*
*yahoo : phuongkim0311*

* GIÁ VÉ 160.000/vé GIẢM 40% SO VỚI GIÁ* *GỐC* _(Hãy nhanh tay để nhận siêu khuyến mại)_

*Chuyển vé tận nơi vui lòng cộng thêm tiền ship*

*Vé gồm các ưu đãi sau:*

• Vé vào cổng
• Đài quan sát & Ống nhòm(sử dụng 1 lần) / Observatory & Telescope
• Bảo tàng Sống/ Alive museum
• Rạp chiếu phim 5D/ 5D cinema
• Thế giới 3D/ 3D World
• Phòng tranh Artlink/ Artlink Gallery
• Hình ảnh Keangnam toàn cầu/ Keangnam PR Zone
• Quầy lưu niệm Sky 72/ SKY72 Gift shop
Quầy lưu niệm Sky72 - lưu giữ những kí ức của bạn tại Sky72.

*Địa điểm nhận vé:* 

*Giờ  hành chính các ngày từ thứ 2 đến thứ 6, thứ 7 tại tòa nhà A5 khu đô thị  Đại Kim Hoàng Mai Hà Nội. Buổi tối tại Ngõ 312 Đường Nguyễn Trãi Thanh  Xuân Hà Nội.*

*THÔNG TIN CHO BẠN*

Tọa  lạc tại tầng trên cùng của tòa tháp cao nhất Đông Dương Keangnam  Landmark 72, Đài quan sát Sky72 là trung tâm giải trí mới, có nhiều dịch  vụ hấp dẫn, độc đáo duy nhất tại Việt Nam, sẽ mang lại kỷ niệm vô cùng  đáng nhớ cho bạn.

Bạn sẽ  choáng ngợp trước hình ảnh Hà Nội tuyệt đẹp nhìn từ Đài quan sát ở độ  cao 350m. Không chỉ được chiêm ngưỡng vẻ đẹp mãn nhãn của thành phố, bạn  có thể thỏa sức tạo dáng sáng tạo để hóa thân thành các nhân vật trong  thế giới tranh 3D tại Bảo tàng tranh 3D Trick Art. Cũng tại Sky72, rạp  chiếu phim 5D sẽ đem đến cho bạn cảm giác sống động như đang ở trong  phim, giúp bạn thưởng thức phim bằng tất cả các giác quan.

Một  khu “mới toanh” tại Sky72 cũng vừa ra mắt khách tham quan - Khu chụp ảnh  cùng thần tượng xứ Hàn, nơi bạn sẽ được xuất hiện trong cùng 1 bức ảnh  với các sao Hàn Quốc đã từng ghé thăm tòa nhà Landmark72 như các thành  viên Running Man, nhóm nhạc nữ T-Ara, diễn viên Kim Tae Hee, Song Seung  Hun…


*LANDMARK SKY72*
Địa chỉ: Landmark 72 Tower, E6 Khu đô thị Cầu Giấy, Xã Mễ Trì, H. Từ Liêm, Hà Nội


*Một số hình ảnh về đài quan sát Sky72:*

----------

